# FS: ADA style Stand for 15 gal or 20 gal , Light and Eheim



## rx78 (Apr 28, 2010)

Light with Leg
Coralife Aqualight Deluxe Double Strip 6,700K CF Fixture - 2 x 65 W - 24"
Aqualight Deluxe Double Strip 6,700K CF Fixture - 2 x 65 W - 24"
$95

















Stand with auto LED light ( fit standard 20 gal and 15 gal long)
Japanese ADA style
$80
its 13 deep not 12 . 
15 Gallon Long Rimless Aquarium - YouTube









Eheim 75W heater 
$20 each









Fish and shrimps Spawning Caves
Sold

AquaClear 20 Power Filter used ,with brand new media 
hydro flo 
Dip and pour 
Marina Fish Hatchery
Fluval Carbon 50% left 
Rena air 200 with very long air hose and valve and divider and sponge filter 
Thermometer with Display X2
Water change clamp 
TDS meter 
algae scraper
ALL Listed here all for $60 (laser temperature gauge and sponge filter and sponge is sold )









EHEIM Shut-off valve
Eheim Double Tap Valves (12/16mm) OEM 2213
set of 2
$20









Thank you


----------



## rx78 (Apr 28, 2010)

Updated sold the tank now selling the remain


----------



## rx78 (Apr 28, 2010)

updated for more stuffs


----------



## rx78 (Apr 28, 2010)

sold some stuffs updated


----------



## rx78 (Apr 28, 2010)

up to the top


----------



## lewisk (Nov 3, 2012)

I will take Fish and shrimps Spawning Caves all for $20 if we can meet in Richmond, thx.


----------



## rx78 (Apr 28, 2010)

more gone . now updated .


----------



## rx78 (Apr 28, 2010)

Video For the Stand 
15 Gallon Long Rimless Aquarium - YouTube


----------



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

still got stand?


----------



## rx78 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes , all remain on the post , still have them


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

how much is the fluval carbon?


----------



## rx78 (Apr 28, 2010)

everything listed still have them 
feel free to text me or call me


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

how much is tds meter


----------



## rx78 (Apr 28, 2010)

all remain on the post , still have them
selling as lot in pic not parting out
please call or text me i dont check pm often 
thank you


----------



## CCCP (Jan 25, 2013)

How much for the sponge filter?


----------

